# Passport Renewal



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Can anyone update me on the latest info on U.K. passport renewal from Portugal.
I seem to recall being told that the old system involving Madrid with extortionate fees was to end sometime this year, and be replaced with a simpler cheaper method, which would cost the same as the U.K. renewal. The office in Madrid was to close.My reason for asking is - I have a renewal due in December !


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Currently it's still Madrid, see UK Embassy site for full details and printing forms How to apply from Portugal
Quick guide renewal Quick Guide: Renewing an existing British passport ? adult

Yes it's a lot cheaper in UK but as a Resident here they will *not* accept a renewal from you, because *they will not send* new passport outside UK, you could only do a renewal in UK if you where there for sufficient time for the standard service or use the fast track services. Currently one week £108, same day £128 + cost of visiting a IPS centre which unless you lived on the doorstep of one of the 5 would make it dearer than from Madrid.

The only way to save money on Madrid is to make two or more applications, renewals at same time, so it's 1 courier fee


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for this - I am still being led to believe that a change is imminent. As my renewal is not t'ill December will keep my eyes on the FCO website.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I wouldn't hold your breath, if you leave it too long then your passport might have expired.

The only thing I've heard is that Madrid isn't currently printing the Passports there being sent to UK for processing.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I know it is expensive via Madrid but they are incredibly efficient.


----------



## Bicky (Feb 20, 2011)

For anyone interested - DONE IT - for the all inclusive cost of £81:25 ( €100 ) - a substantial saving from renewal in Portugal. I will explain in a p.m. if it is of interest.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Why not share, so we all know presume you used post Office check and send?


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

I'm with you Canoe.......why not share. It seems strange that someone asks for advise on this forum and when they find something out that can benifit the rest it has to be a PM. 
I cannot understand it. I would be on there like a shot but alas only Bicky really knows or says that she knows. Good luck to you Bicky!!!!!! with future posts. I wonder if all the replies you get will have to be PM's. Take care nowand I hope what you have found works for you!!!!!


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Interested too Bicky please send me a PM


----------



## jmaker (Jan 13, 2013)

*Yes please.*



Bicky said:


> For anyone interested - DONE IT - for the all inclusive cost of £81:25 ( €100 ) - a substantial saving from renewal in Portugal. I will explain in a p.m. if it is of interest.


Hi there Bicky,

I would love to know more regarding this, can you email me ******** to discuss more.

Thank you,
Nelson.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Bicky


There is no reason you cannot place the details on the forum for everyone to see. Thanks for sharing


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, I suspect the reason the OP is reluctant to share may be that they're worried that what they've done is illegal. I checked with the FO and with AFPOP and there's no legal way to do this while abroad except via Madrid. It's illegal to do what (I suspect) the OP did, ie get a friend in the UK to do it at the Post Office claiming that they were the OP currently in UK. It looks as though the OP has got away with it, but I didn't fancy it; the last time I exited the UK/entered Portugal, there's a chance that my passport number was captured at one end or the other, implying that I'm currently in Portugal.

So I bit the bullet and paid the E170 plus E25 courier fee. If you've never done this before, here are a few little things I hadn't thought about:
1) We live in a rural area where the postie doesn't deliver to your door, so we only have a Caixa Postal address. No good. You need an address where someone can sign for the new passport.
2) We're fairly new here so don't know too many people, so I asked the bank manager to countersign and he agreed. Problem: like many Portuguese he doesn't have a current passport, just a Citizen Card which is good enough to travel within the EU. Sadly it's not good enough to let you countersign the passpost application, you need a valid passport number.
3) When you send off the package to Madrid you fill in a credit card authorisation form they won't accept Portuguese debit (ie Multibank) cards, since they don't have a number on the back. I have a Portuguese credit card now but the limit is so laughably low (E400! Why bother? Why not just use cash?! My limit in the UK was £12500) that I was worried it'd bounce. Luckily I'd kept my UK credit card and quoted that, so I suppose I'll get stung on the exchange rate.

Ah well! Some of the little drawbacks of living in paradise!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

*You can do it Legally in UK*, you just need to be in UK for the time required for the service you decide to use

2) surprised with that one, the notes when we last renewed and currently make no mention of a passport number being required
3) Multibanco cards aren't meant as debit cards like UK although that is supposed to be changing, your Bank should increase you C/C limit if you ask, saves getting a foreign purchase charge slapped on.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Hi Binsley,
I'm much the same as you and have a £12,400 limit on my Mastercard and use this to buy goods in the UK.
When we first moved here our bank BPI gave us a 1500 euro limit and within the ist month overspent and couldn't pay for the TV we had bought which was 800 euro. We had bought furniture that day and a few other things.
Luckily I had cash with me and also raided my wife's purse and also my daughters purse and we just scapped in.
I went to the bank the following Monday and asked for an increase in the amount of credit and when I said 7000 euro a few eyebrows were raised and they said that as it was a large amount they would have to check with head office in Lisbon.
We got the 7000 euro limit and since then we rarely exceed 1000 euro in a month usually 500/600 euro but it's nice to have a reserve if you need it.


----------



## jmaker (Jan 13, 2013)

*please tell me how*



Bicky said:


> For anyone interested - DONE IT - for the all inclusive cost of £81:25 ( €100 ) - a substantial saving from renewal in Portugal. I will explain in a p.m. if it is of interest.


Interested too Bicky please send me a PM


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, canoeman I realise it's legal to do it while in the UK, but the OP said she'd done it for a price that wouldn't include the travel costs for a special trip, so I assume she did it while in Portugal. BTW the form I used was the recommended "Smart Form" which does require a passport number for the countersignatory.

Interested Jerry that you got such a high limit from BPI (my bank also). Was this recently, or before the credit-crunch?! Here's my full story. Initially it was E400 and I asked the manager to raise it to a few thousand at least. He said there was no chance, but he might persuade head office to agree to E1000 to justify setting-up expenses. This they eventually did, but a while later I was embarrassed out shopping when it bounced. Tackled bank manager, he said that the limit had automatically reverted to E400 after 3 months! Applied to make it E1000 permanently, that was weeks ago and have heard nothing. The worst point is that I'm afraid to use it, and if I don't use it for a minimum amount each month they charge me charges! Thinking of cancelling it altogether and getting a decent card not tied to my bank. Any suggestions?


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Hi Binsley,

They started me off on 1500 euro and that was Oct 2008. By December I had the 7000 euro limit. It was before the credit crunch so who knows now but what may have helped was the amount of money in my accounts with them. It was a 6 figure sum at the time. I and my wife also have a gold card with them. I really like the bank and the staff at my branch.
When I opened the account they took a lot of time and effort in explaining everything which pleased me no end so the next time we visited I went to the florist and bought all the girls a red rose. It cost me 6 euro for 4 roses and they still remember to this day 4.5 ago. Peanuts and a preferential service. Phone calls when interest rates change for the better etc, etc, etc. I'm a happy bunny...lol


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Jerry for the reply. We're also very happy with the manager (although I don't think red roses would cut much ice with him!) but perhaps times-have-been-a-changing with bank credit rules since the crunch; we've never had 6 figures in our main account, but at times it's been well into 5 figures.


----------



## haywire (Apr 25, 2007)

Binsley,

To mention about the Caixa Postal. Is there any way you can request the Passport Office to return your new passport via registered/recorded mail. The mail system whereby a signature is required. Just tell them that you will pay for this service as it is safer and you then know you will receive it.
What your local Post Office will do is put a little red and white card in your Caixa Postal informing you that they have mail for you that needs a signature. 
I have had this often and also when they try to deliver a package that doesn't quite fit in the little Caixa box. They then tick the box on the card to say they can't put it in your Caixa because of the volume of package.
Any mail that needs a signature they will inform you by putting the little red and white card in your Caixa.
So I don't think you need to worry too much. I hope my info helps as I am only telling you from my experience.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No they only return by courier, you can try phoning Madrid which is Portuga'ls Regional Center and asking but they apparently have no leeway on this, use a good friends address instead

*Delivery back to you
Please make sure that you write your complete return address correctly on your application form. Incomplete or misspelt addresses may result in non-delivery. Please also ensure that you choose a return address where you (or someone authorised by you) will be available to sign for your new passport and supporting documents.*

quite why we have to apply via Madrid for a passport produced and returned from UK, no doubt due to Madrid not having right equipment to produce new bio passports.


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> quite why we have to apply via Madrid for a passport produced and returned from UK, no doubt due to Madrid not having right equipment to produce new bio passports.


Well I can tell you why on that one, it's all about money - why charge £72.50 when you can charge E195?!

I remember when we were importing our vehicles we had to go to the consulate in Portimao to get two bits of paper saying we were now resident in Portugal - I think it was E160 or so for EACH ONE. Seems that the FO isn't a service anymore, it's a profit centre...


----------

